# Utah Release Laws?



## punkrockdove (Jun 12, 2010)

Long story short, found a pigeon (thought he was maybe from a coop at first, as he looks very much like a racing homer unlike the normal ferals in the area...big beak, tall stance, differently shaped cere, etc, but he had no band and while he seemed tame at first, I think he was just weak). Maybe a feral and a homer had a special night. At any rate, he was absolutely covered in glue, I'm guessing from a glue trap. He's doing better, but won't have proper feathers in until he molts in a full new set (around August for a heavy molt I've heard?). He hasn't tamed down after a month, won't even eat from a hand, and seems very stressed still even when just filling his food dish. I think it'd be best to release him after he has had a good molt, but am not sure if it is legal to release a feral pigeon in Utah. Does anyone know? Would his chances be good for survival knowing that people net pigeons in the area and sell them on Craigslist for baiting hunting dogs...and apparently put out glue traps? 
If it isn't, would keeping him in an outside aviary help relax him? Has anyone tamed a feral pigeon to the point they weren't stressing out around humans?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Yes, many times pigeons seem tame only to act untame when getting stronger.

I would be stressed and insecure after being caught in a glue trap too. Give him time and your consistent loving care and he may mellow. It does not sounds like a "pigeon friendly" environment from what you said, and the fact that he was covered in glue. I would not release him.

Yes, many people here, including me have feral pigeons as pets or kept in a loft with an aviary because the environment around them isn't friendly. My feral is by no means tame and is stressed when I grabbed him, and he was raised from hatchling. However, he gets along fine with my other birds and has a domestic mate.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Where I live releasing any kind of animal is illegal. Many people do anyways, if it's for a good cause, they won't tell you anything.

If he doesn't tame down and seems wild, I'd release him. Maybe he won't survive, but he won't be very happy if he's really wild. However, if you can tame him, I'd keep him! You have a lot of time to try to do so.

Post pics!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I would have to check the current regs on the legality of releasing the pigeon. For sure in the recent past it would have been illegal to release a non-native or domestic species into the wild. Some things have changed in the past few years (I doubt this topic was one that did change, however), so I will try to check it out in the next couple of days. If you want to have a look yourself, you will find the answer (or perhaps not .. it's a lot of stuff to read) in Title 50 CFR, Migratory Bird Treaty Act, and whatever your state statutes are.

Terry


----------



## punkrockdove (Jun 12, 2010)

Treesa- it'd be neat if we could at least get him bonded to my boyfriend's bird (a ringneck dove) if he is not able to be released. So far though, she makes eyes at him ALL the time, but he's totally not interested. I hear pigeons can scalp doves though, so that'd be nerve-wracking!

Terry- Thanks so much for offering your help in tracking down info. Unfortunately feral pigeons are excluded from the Migratory Bird Act, so I'm not really even sure where to begin looking! 

Pawbla- But of course. Here's some photos of him on the first day he was with us. This is actually *after* a lot of the glue was removed, and the poor guy had pulled out his tail feathers and wing feathers (I imagine leaving them behind in the trap).



















Here he is more recently. Growing back his tail, but his wings are still really iffy. At first we thought he was dark because of the glue, but since it's mostly off him now, we realized he's actually a black bird. Whether this is genetic or if he was kept in a dark place (pigeons not exposed to sunlight grow in melanistic feathers!), we're not sure. I imagine it's due to genetics rather than environment though, because the tail feathers he molted in are black, and I believe birds that are melanistic due to lack of sunlight molt in regular feathers after even short exposure to the sun.










All the photos of Gabby the ringneck are on my boy's computer, but here's one last photo of another pest species. One of our rats, Moby, out in the garden.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

They are both so cute! Especially the rat with flowers on the head, looks like a crown or something xD.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

punkrockdove said:


> Terry- Thanks so much for offering your help in tracking down info. Unfortunately feral pigeons are excluded from the Migratory Bird Act, so I'm not really even sure where to begin looking!


It's in the wildlife rehab sections. I know for a fact that it's technically illegal to release a non-native species back to the wild, so just count on having your pigeon as a pet. I just wanted to be able to find the "chapter and verse" for you. Will still look and let you know.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, he can't go anywhere for a long time anyway with those feathers!.... he makes a nice addition to your sweet pet rattie...


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I want to see more pics! I want to see his progress, haha.


----------



## punkrockdove (Jun 12, 2010)

Thought you guys might like to see an update. Goma has finally gotten in a full new set of feathers, and is looking like quite the handsome man! He still hates people, and is absolutely convinced we are just hankering to eat him. Since he is now good to go, a friend may be taking him in so he can live out his life safely and socially with her captive pigeon (said friend rescued it from a barn as a squab where it was going to be exterminated).








(Before growing back those stubborn primaries!)









Poor photo but taken tonight.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, he's just beautiful! Good save!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Well he looks great and healthy! :O thank you for helping this lovely bird. This world needs more people like you


----------

